# Starting a cubing group in Donelson Tennessee public library, please join.



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 29, 2019)

I still have to do some work, but i am starting one very soon.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Jul 11, 2019)

I am going to start at the Donelson library in June, on a Saturday, if you are interested, reply. i want at least 10 peaple to say their in and i will get a spot at the liabrary.


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2019)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> I am going to start at the Donelson library in June, on a Saturday, if you are interested, reply. i want at least 10 peaple to say their in and i will get a spot at the liabrary.


Where is Donelson at? The more details posted, the more likely people are to spread the word.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh ya lol sorry, i forgot that...


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 13, 2019)

pjk said:


> Where is Donelson at? The more details posted, the more likely people are to spread the word.



It appears to be in the Nashville Metro area. Perhaps this should be clarified.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Jul 19, 2019)

yee.


----------

